# Best Site 4 Rv Review



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone have a good site 4 rv reviews?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

New RV's or Used RV's?? Not sure if I can help with either but it may help others give you better answers.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Jerry, I can't believe it, just last week I found a site with pretty good reviews. I'll try to dig it up. One of the things that gave me some good info was to go to the forums for that make/brand. It take some reading but info can be had. Sometimes you will see the same complaints many times on the units themselves, parts and manufacturers.

Good luck, Kevin


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> Anyone have a good site 4 rv reviews?


Hey Jerry, are we looking at getting a new camper? Saw something at the IX Center show did we?


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Jerry, try jrconsumer.com and rvguide.com Not sure what your looking at yet Jerry but if you are looking at a new trailer keep rvwholesalers.com in mind, they are not very far from you, up on Indian Lake just off US 33, you can see the dealership from 33. That is where Theresa and I bought our new Forest River Sandpiper 5er, they have excellent prices and a pretty good selection of different models of trailers. Our salesman was Jerome, very nice guy, just tell him we sent you. Tell him we bought the Sandpiper and traded in the Outback. Good Luck

Carey


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We are lookin at a Sundance by Heartland, also a Sierra


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> We are lookin at a Sundance by Heartland, also a Sierra


OK, so your probably looking at Jeff Couch for the Sierra and Holman's for the Sundance. The Sierra is exactly the same thing as a Sandpiper which is what we bought at RV Wholesalers, so I'd check with them for the best price they will give you on a Sandpiper then play them against Jeff Couch. They won't do you any favors on trade in though if you are trading your Outback. If you force them they will take it, that's what we had to do. Again our salesman's name was Jerome at RV Wholesalers. We absolutely love our Sandpiper, we bought the 356RL 5er, there were a few minor issues with it but we really love it, it's got so much more room than our Outback had, but we loved the Outback too. You are looking at a fifth wheel right? There is a good Sundance dealership just off of I-71 about an hour NORTH of us in Medina called Avalon RV, you could play them against Holman's for price maybe, but I'd bet that Holman's will beat Avalon's price anyhow. Good Luck and have fun!!! Hope to see you guys at the Ohio Amish Country Rally at Whispering Hills this year, we had a blast last year and missed you guys!!!

Carey


----------



## BreezyTC (Jan 20, 2013)

So, Carey, tell me how you like your Sandpiper. I am looking at a 2010 Sandpiper SAF345RE and have seen a couple bad reviews about Forest River and the Sandpiper leaking (roof & slides).

Can you give me the low down on yours and how well you like it. Are you still happy with your purchase?

Thanks a bunch,

Tami

OK, so your probably looking at Jeff Couch for the Sierra and Holman's for the Sundance. The Sierra is exactly the same thing as a Sandpiper which is what we bought at RV Wholesalers, so I'd check with them for the best price they will give you on a Sandpiper then play them against Jeff Couch. They won't do you any favors on trade in though if you are trading your Outback. If you force them they will take it, that's what we had to do. Again our salesman's name was Jerome at RV Wholesalers. We absolutely love our Sandpiper, we bought the 356RL 5er, there were a few minor issues with it but we really love it, it's got so much more room than our Outback had, but we loved the Outback too. You are looking at a fifth wheel right? There is a good Sundance dealership just off of I-71 about an hour NORTH of us in Medina called Avalon RV, you could play them against Holman's for price maybe, but I'd bet that Holman's will beat Avalon's price anyhow. Good Luck and have fun!!! Hope to see you guys at the Ohio Amish Country Rally at Whispering Hills this year, we had a blast last year and missed you guys!!!

Carey
[/quote]


----------

